# Sigma 30 vs 35?



## Cory (Dec 14, 2012)

Any comparisons on a crop for a Sigma 30 1.4 vs. 35 1.4? My 30 is GREAT, but I wonder if it's possible to do better and, if so, if it's worth the expense.
Thanks.

??? :


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 14, 2012)

I doubt you'll find many users yet with direct experience of both these lenses, so you'll probably have to wait for the comparisons on The-Digital-Picture, etc. All indications are that the 35mm is a better performer but if you're finding your 30mm to be great (not always reportedly the case with this lens), I'd probably stay with it. Obviously, if you switch to full-frame in the future, your decision will be easier.


----------



## Ewinter (Dec 14, 2012)

I've used both, on both crop and FF and I have to say that the 35 is AMAZING and beats the 30 to a pulp.
Also, the USB lens dock they'll be releasing is only going to be compatible for lenses from the 35 onwards, and it adds whole tonnes of features.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Dec 14, 2012)

Ewinter said:


> I've used both, on both crop and FF and I have to say that the 35 is AMAZING and beats the 30 to a pulp.
> Also, the USB lens dock they'll be releasing is only going to be compatible for lenses from the 35 onwards, and it adds whole tonnes of features.



+1 Don't know about beating it to a pulp but 35 1.4 is choice IMHO.... I used both on a 7D and 5D3, still sticking with the 35L.


----------



## Ewinter (Dec 14, 2012)

ChilledXpress said:


> Ewinter said:
> 
> 
> > I've used both, on both crop and FF and I have to say that the 35 is AMAZING and beats the 30 to a pulp.
> ...


The AF on the 35 is so much better. I may have been using a bad copy of the 30, but i just could not get a sharp image with it


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 14, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I doubt you'll find many users yet with direct experience of both these lenses, so you'll probably have to wait for the comparisons on The-Digital-Picture, etc. All indications are that the 35mm is a better performer but if you're finding your 30mm to be great (not always reportedly the case with this lens), I'd probably stay with it. Obviously, if you switch to full-frame in the future, your decision will be easier.



Hmm, maybe I should have said "I doubt you'll find many users yet with direct ownership experience of both these lenses." We all know what the charts say but the OP wants to know if it's worth the upgrade. I think he needs an owner of both lenses to offer a view on that.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=405&Camera=396&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=829&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

There ya go, it looks like the 35 is indeed crushing the 30. I know charts aren't everything, but it's a large enough of a difference to make that conclusion.


----------



## Cory (Dec 14, 2012)

If I'm not being overly dumb - as a "general" lens for crop: Sigma 30 1.4, Sigma 35 1.4, Canon 24 1.4 II or wait for the Canon 35 1.4 II? Even if I'm being overly dumb what would you say?


----------



## Harv (Dec 14, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=405&Camera=396&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=829&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> 
> There ya go, it looks like the 35 is indeed crushing the 30. I know charts aren't everything, but it's a large enough of a difference to make that conclusion.



These are with two different cameras. The 30mm is mounted on a 30D (1.6 crop, 8MP) and the 35 is mounted on a 1Ds III (full frame, 21MP). Not a good comparison.


----------

